# We purchased a new trailer!



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats!!! you'll love pulling a gooseneck


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope so. There's no going back now...LoL. So we better get the hang of it quickly.

I've heard it's much easier. We got a B&W hitch installed. Talk about NICE! I just hope everything works out okay.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice rig!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Ohh - new. It's awfully nice having new.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

Gorgeous trailer! You'll love pulling a gooseneck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!

It looks very nice,....still so shiny and clean!!!

Best of luck, safe travels and most of all.... 
_*
ENJOY!!!!!:clap:*_


----------



## Altalefty (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats on the trailer. With a bit of practice pulling it will be second nature. I have an Exiss stock combo and really like it. The B&W hitch is sure handy.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks! Any tips for hauling? Or just practice with an empty trailer and insurance?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats!!! I'm on my 2nd Exiss and love it. They pull nicely. If you have towed a bp before you will get the hang of a GN. Just remember to turn wide. Take it out empty and get the feel of it. You'll never go back to a BP. :wink:


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Thanks! Any tips for hauling? Or just practice with an empty trailer and insurance?


Have someone standing outside when you're practicing backing up, and then practice backing up at sharp angles. Have the observer watch the corners of the trailer with regards to the edge of your truck cab. Take note at what angle the 2 threaten to connect - and they WILL connect eventually, some sooner than others.

Crushing cab corners is a mistake that many new 5th wheel / gooseneck owners make as it's easy to forget that the two will interfere with each other, and it's not always easy to see that it's imminent from the drivers seat when you're usually focusing on the back of the trailer. 

My current horse trailer had damage on BOTH front corners indicating a previous owner at some point made a mess out of their cab corners on their truck, which is a very expensive experience.

Aside from that, practice hooking up - that's usually the most infuriating thing about gooseneck vs 5th wheels. I'm actually contemplating converting my GN to a 5th setup as a 5er is SOOO much easier to hookup.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Good advise Private. If your towing with a short bed truck. I would highly suggest getting a hitch extender. I have one on my Exiss and I have a short bed. With the extender (mine is a SB1) it sets the trailer back 9inches but doesn't affect the trailer at all. I can jack knife mine around with out it hitting the cab. A good investment.:wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice trailer, congratulations. Hitching up is a doddle once you get your eye in. My son showed me some tips when I was struggling.

Once you get cold hop out and lower the trailer a little, so it will just touch the ball, then you can feel and see when you are close,

As long as you have the forward and back distance spot on, it is very easy to rock the trailer over a little, so the side to side distance can be cheated a little.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

We pull a gooseneck too. Love it! You are really going to enjoy this trailer.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We brought it home! Well, It's been home for a week or so. 

And now I have injured horses, LoL. So...The only hauling I'm going to be doing is to the vet and back.

Anyways...Bringing it home was nerve wracking for the first 30 minutes. I was white-knuckleing. But...I relaxed. And it wasn't so bad. Until I had to get gas. It was a LONG haul and my full tank picking up the trailer didn't cut it on the way home. So that took a bit to find a place I could fit into. 

You should has SEEN the looks that I got while getting gas. Big truck. Huge trailer. And I'm 5'2". LoL! Cracked me up.

We've figured out how to work the awning. I'm a quick study and it's not that difficult. Backing it up was easy. I was very careful and never felt out of control or breaking into panic mode. 

It is shakier then my BP. Is this normal? This is the same weight as my BP (steel) so I can only imagine it's due to the length and the wind blowing on it?


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice!

A softer suspension vs what you're used to could be why it feels "shakier" to you, coupled with the fact it's lightweight aluminum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good thinking. We are adding something to the truck to help with the bit of sagging it does. (Instead of a 3/4 ton suspension...we'll have a 1 ton suspension)


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Good thinking. We are adding something to the truck to help with the bit of sagging it does. (Instead of a 3/4 ton suspension...we'll have a 1 ton suspension)


Just remember that adding parts to the suspension can't make a 3/4 ton a 1-ton - it's still just a 3/4 ton, so getting it level is one thing, but don't take that as an invitation to load more weight on it after the fact as you'll still be overloaded even though it may just not look like it. 

Beefing up the suspension will also cause it to ride rougher as well, so unless the sag is very pronounced with the horses loaded you may want to just leave it be and see how it goes - a soft ride with a bit of sag (within reason) is a lot nicer than a perfectly level truck that rides like a sherman tank.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

They haul better loaded.


----------

